# ariens model 924073, 1032 "Newbee"



## narrowfarm (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello i am new to this site! I just received a mid 80's ariens 924073,1032 snowblower.I am looking for a parts supplier. I need two bearing for the wheel axel,which the axle move a little bit and also the drive main pulley bearing seems a little bit loose also. It has a 10hp engine that seems to run good and overall the machine is nice shape. I just have the ID s/n plate on the back which is for the "tractor assembly" no ID plate "missing" on the side of the blower so i am not sure of the s/n of the main machine. also i would like to buy a repair manual & new belts of course. Cant wait till i try this machine out when i am done !! any advice would be great!......thanks john


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

hi john, check this site for manuals;

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

and your bearings are here,

the bearings for the axle are part number 05417700, $19 each
the bearings for the pulley (there are two) are part number 05435100 $8 each

at this site: Lawn Mower Parts

ps if your in smithtown, i may have sold it to you. use model 924073 for everything except the handles and controls, the idler pulley,arm/lever, and shaft. they are from a 924040. to use the older handle assembly i had to use the shaft for the auger idler that runs through the main tractor body.


----------



## narrowfarm (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Tom, yes i did buy it from you. thanks for the info in writing!. I like the blower alot and with some new bearings and some paint she should work and look decent. I was able to get the right side wheel off that was pretty rusted on.I pretty much had the machine all in pieces and used "never seize" on all the hardware.I have been putting in stainless steel bolts everywhere.The pin for the differential lock is missing and the main bearing for the blower housing is also bad.I still have to take the blower housing completely apart to replace it.I may look for a 13hp engine but the 10hp runs fine for now,thats the easy part. overall when i am done with her,it should be a good machine..,just needs some maintainance. thanks again...john


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the machines with the diff. lock never made much sense to me for snowblower use. you would never use it open. the diff lock is just a spring loaded pin. i cant see bending over into a snow packed wheel to switch it every time you want to turn around. i think it was more for use with the vacuum or mower attachment on grass or pavement.

from past experience (worked in a hardware store for 12 years) working on cars and everything in between, be careful where you put stainless bolts. i was a big fan of the using them as well until i had to drill a broken one out. they look great and will never rust but i wouldn't put one anywhere there is a chance of them breaking. they are easier to break than a grade 5 bolt (3 dashes on the head) but impossible to drill into.
to see what i mean take a 1/4 nut and clamp it in a vise, then thread the stainless in and see what it takes to break it. then try a grade 5. the stainless is more brittle while the grade 5 will give and flex before it breaks the stainless won't give before it breaks


----------

